# Hayfever steroid injection



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Who on here gets hayfever bad? And have you had the injection?

personally I get it really bad. So I've been and had the injection today. Just wondering if anyone who has had it could give me a rough idea how how many days/weeks it takes to kick in?

thanks

shaun


----------



## demps (Sep 11, 2012)

Never heard of the hayfever injection! I personaly get prescribed tablets from the doctors once a year, they're brilliant even though i can remember the name of them. Best of luck with it though mate, hayfever is a bitch.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

The injection is meant to be immunity for 3-12 months.

I've been pestering the last few times for it an this time I had a different doctor and was more than happy to do it.

Supposedly the side effects can be bad, which is why a lot of doctors won't give it, but anything has to be better than this. I've been in bed all day, now I'm at work on a night shift. Feel like crap


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

I have it every year, sometimes twice, I have the 80mg dose too, not the 40, it's called kenalog

Give it a week to see effects.... I'm surprised you've had it at this time of year though mate, i usually have it in April then again in July

I think they are stopping it soon though so I'm not sure what I'm going to do


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I was given a steroid nasal spray in 2005, used it daily for about 3 months, never had a problem since!


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Conscript said:


> I was given a steroid nasal spray in 2005, used it daily for about 3 months, never had a problem since!


What's it called? I want it! Lol


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> What's it called? I want it! Lol


I can't effing remember mate, just tell your Doc that you're sneezing 30+ times a day, and that it is giving you daily nose bleeds and is extremely sore and painful when you sneeze........they should give you something that rebuilds the sinuses/adenoids


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

I get it all year round. I use the steroid nasal spray too. It's at home, when I get home ill post up the name of it.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Fluticasone propionate 50mcg/dose 0.05%.

That's the full name of the nasal spray I'm using


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I've had a Kenalog jab in the past, it helped within a few days.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

They've given me steroid tablets aswel to keep it at bay until the injection kicks in.


----------



## theshrew (Nov 7, 2011)

You get heyfever all year round. Bd times fella

I used to be really bad i asked for the injection but they refused to do it.

Ive just muggled on with it. Although ive not been as bad the last couple of years.

Things i find the best are the cream stuff called Hey Max really works well and also i have some herbal tablets that are ok. I only ever take a actual tablet Piriton or whatever if im really really bad as they make me feel like shizzle.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

I've not seen anyone with it as bad as I get it tbh. I literally have no energy, basically bed bound, nose is like a tap, it never stops, can't stop sneezing, eyes running all the time so can barely see, and feel like someone's blown a balloon up inside my head cos I feel that bunged up. It's stupid. I load up on paracetamols and hayfever tablets normally but I didn't want to be putting up with it anymore


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

You can get the injectable without prescription from alldaychemist costs peanuts and completely destroys hayfever.

Kenacort I think is the generic name on their site.


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

shaunmac said:


> I've not seen anyone with it as bad as I get it tbh. I literally have no energy, basically bed bound, nose is like a tap, it never stops, can't stop sneezing, eyes running all the time so can barely see, and feel like someone's blown a balloon up inside my head cos I feel that bunged up. It's stupid. I load up on paracetamols and hayfever tablets normally but I didn't want to be putting up with it anymore


I'm exactly the same as this, but the injection totally kills it , maybe sneeze a dosen times throughout the whole summer.

But hayfever season has really finished now, how come you had injection today?


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

I get it all year round. I'm not sure what I'm allergic to and the doctors said there's no point in testing for it as there's too much I could be allergic to


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> I have it every year, sometimes twice, I have the 80mg dose too, not the 40, it's called kenalog
> 
> Give it a week to see effects.... I'm surprised you've had it at this time of year though mate, i usually have it in April then again in July
> 
> I think they are stopping it soon though so I'm not sure what I'm going to do


My hayfever has kicked in, doc wont give me kenelog, but ive found a source for it, obv its a IM injection so nothing we are scared of........ whats your views on self jabbing kenalog? cant be ****d carrying round eye drops, nose sprays and tablets this year


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> My hayfever has kicked in, doc wont give me kenelog, but ive found a source for it, obv its a IM injection so nothing we are scared of........ whats your views on self jabbing kenalog? cant be ****d carrying round eye drops, nose sprays and tablets this year


I would jab it myself if I could source it mate, go for it!

Also let me know the source please! Lol


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> Also let me know the source please! Lol


Seeing as its a steroid, no chance!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hotdog147 said:


> I would jab it myself if I could source it mate, go for it!
> 
> Also let me know the source please! Lol


x2 i need this bad lol

actually make my summers a pure misery my hayfever


----------

